# New siggy for Thor



## Thorlifter (Nov 7, 2012)

Options are welcome, but could possibly be ignored or rediculed. LOL

The second one has a few more drop in inside shadows to add a layered effect.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 7, 2012)

Very cool! I think I like the first one the most.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 8, 2012)

Removed the Star and added my name. Thoughts?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2012)

The first one, I like the most.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2012)

With Wojtek. Nice work!


----------



## Marcel (Nov 9, 2012)

Last onze, this siggy deserves a curved name


----------

